# Boss 8.2 on Chevy 1500 Crew Cab



## Jwen3 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a quick question. I currently have an 2006 Chevy 1500 crew cab pickup 
4x4. My buddy has a 3 yr. old 8.2 Boss V-Plow that he would like to give me in exchange for some money he owes me. It is off his 2004 2500HD. I assume the mount and wiring is the same. The plow is in great working condtion and looks almost new.

Anyone tried this setup? 

I know I would have to run some ballast and some timbrens and/or Firestone air shocks up front. I WILL NOT be plowing commercially nor am I looking to buy a differnet truck. I'm thinking I could help myself and my friend out, while saving me some money as well.

Any information on this would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I can tell you the frames on a 1500 are different the the hd. Is yours a 1500 hd? Then it will be the same. That plow will be a lot on the truck. While I don't recommend it, others may say otherwise. It all comes down to your decision.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is alot of weight for a 1/2 ton, other idea is get the whole setup to make it right with your buddy, sell it and buy a nice used 7'6" V or a 7'6" or 8' straight blade!


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

As long as you dont exceed axle weights. It will work for an undetermined amount of time .


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Theres a guy running around my area with a 8'2'' poly vee on his half ton ext cab short box and man you should see those front tires bowing out. I swear his going to be going down the highway and loose a wheel. 

With a 2500 torsion bar exchange for your 1500 ones it will work. However I would get the blade mount and wiring and sell just the blade mount and controller. The wiring will work on your truck. Get a new mount and a 7'6'' super duty straight blade. As tom said above if you have the 1500hd the frame will be the same as the 2500 so you wont need a mount then, but bottom line is that plow is a little heavy for your 1500.


----------



## Jwen3 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 

Could I get $3000 out of the plow if I have the mount and all wiring?

What BOSS plow would work well for my application?

Thanks Again.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

How much plowing are you going to do?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Jwen3;1220893 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Could I get $3000 out of the plow if I have the mount and all wiring?
> 
> ...


You could probably get 3500 for the whole setup depending on the condition. I would start at 3,500 and go to 3,000. If you want a boss I would get the 7'6'' super duty straight blade. Add some timberns and a few cranks on the t-bars and about 500 pounds or so of ballast. That thing will be a plowing machine after that.

Post some pics of the plow if you have any and we can get a better idea of how good of shape its in and what it might go for.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1222107 said:


> If you want a boss I would get the 7'6'' super duty straight blade. Add some timberns and a few cranks on the t-bars and about 500 pounds or so of ballast. That thing will be a plowing machine after that.


 I run a '08 model 7'6"V - that weighs only 20lbs. more than the 7'6"SD - with timbrens and about 600lbs. ballast behind the rear wheels. Didn't need to crank the t-bars, and it's sits and handles just fine. Obviously this is heavy for my '04 1500(not HD version) Z71, but I am very conscious about not turning the steering wheel without the truck in motion - when the plow is in the air. Helps a bit from wearing those steering components out any earlier than they already will be. So far, I'm lucky to say, zero repairs to the truck. OF course if my pockets were lined with cash, I would trade both for a 9'2"V and a 3500RCLB 6.6L. Maybe down the road...

ps. I only do residential drives within a couple miles of my house.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Bigcat99;1222812 said:


> I run a '08 model 7'6"V - that weighs only 20lbs. more than the 7'6"SD - with timbrens and about 600lbs. ballast behind the rear wheels. Didn't need to crank the t-bars, and it's sits and handles just fine. Obviously this is heavy for my '04 1500(not HD version) Z71, but I am very conscious about not turning the steering wheel without the truck in motion - when the plow is in the air. Helps a bit from wearing those steering components out any earlier than they already will be. So far, I'm lucky to say, zero repairs to the truck. OF course if my pockets were lined with cash, I would trade both for a 9'2"V and a 3500RCLB 6.6L. Maybe down the road...
> 
> ps. I only do residential drives within a couple miles of my house.


Well thats quite a bit lighter than a 8'2'' Vee. You can run those on a 1500 and not a have a problem. If you wanted you can get a 7'6'' and put wings on it so its smaller when the snow gets wetter and deeper.


----------

